

The fastest Web Server is TrustLeap G-WAN - pierreg
http://trustleap.com
 15x faster than Apache 
3.5x faster than Rock (webspec's 2008/2009 winner)
  4x faster than Microsoft IIS 7.0 and ASP.NET. 
400x faster than PHP, 200x faster than Python
======
ErrantX
Well performance looks impressive.

The webswite looks horrible; I know it's shallow but that puts me off it a
bit.

~~~
pierreg
But does your website look much nicer? This can be discussed:
<http://www.errant.me.uk/>

As Abrose Bierce said: "Outdo: make an ennemy".

So, if you outdo all...

